# pronunciación - v/b (vida, vivir, nuevo)



## will.espmx

Bueno después de despejar mis dudas sobre ni/no les propongo otra discusión ahora fonética:                      1. En el curso de español me enseñaron que la V y la B tienen el mismo sonido,pero oí a varios mexicanos pronunciar de manera diferenciada las dos letras (ej.:nuevo,olvidar,cabeza,volver,volar y otras) a veces se pronuncia la V como en portugués y otras veces se pronuncia como la B. La B a veces se pronuncia como la V del portugués. ¿Alguien sabe decirme y explicarme porque? 

[edición del moderador: pregunta extra fue borrada]

¿ Algo a explicar?                       Saludos!


----------



## mirx

will.espmx said:


> Bueno después de despejar mis dudas sobre ni/no les propongo otra discusión ahora fonética:                      1. En el curso de español me enseñaron que la V y la B tienen el mismo sonido,pero oí a varios mexicanos pronunciar de manera diferenciada las dos letras (ej.:nuevo,olvidar,cabeza,volver,volar y otras) a veces se pronuncia la V como en portugués y otras veces se pronuncia como la B. La B a veces se pronuncia como la V del portugués. ¿Alguien sabe decirme y explicarme porque?  2. La D tiene dos pronuncias una interdental y otra se pone la lengua en contacto con los labios y no entre los dientes, por lo menos en España.¿ Algo a explicar?                       Saludos!



El tema de las V/B se ha tratado mucho en el foro, en el caso de los mexicanos puede ser:

1.- Saben inglés y pronuncian como en ese idioma.
2.- Se dieron cuenta que en otros idiomas hay diferenciación y cometen hipercorreción en español.
3.- Aplicaron lo que se nos enseñaba en la primaria, es decir, a diferenciarlas.


----------



## will.espmx

Habría que ver la respuesta de un mexicano porque esta diferenciación debe ser una variante mexicana y no una influencia del inglés u otras cosas (1,2 y 3 no me caen bien) . Y tú ¿de dónde eres? ¿Ahí V=B?


----------



## mirx

De México.


----------



## Agró

B/V, mismo sonido:
*b**.** 1.     * f. Segunda letra del abecedario español y del orden latino internacional, que *representa un fonema consonántico labial y sonoro*. Su nombre es _be, be alta_ o _be larga._


*v**.** 1.     * f. Vigésima quinta letra del abecedario español, y vigésima segunda del orden latino internacional, que *representa un fonema consonántico labial y sonoro, el mismo que la b en todos los países de lengua española*. Su nombre es _uve, ve, ve baja_ o _ve corta._

_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## susantash

Acá en Uruguay en la zona de la frontera con Brasil sí existe la diferenciación entre *b* y *v, *especialmente en la ciudad de Rivera, por influencia del portugués.
En otros lugares la verdad no lo he escuchado.


----------



## Pixidio

La palabra correcta en español es "pronunciación"... Un dato menor... Las v, como ya te han dicho no se distinguen fonológicamente en español, en todos los demás idiomas que conozco sí, pero es español suenan exactamente igual... 
En cuanto a los dos sonidos de la D, son sonidos naturales. Intentá decir dedo con las dos D interdentales, suena espantoso. En cuanto a la D, en todos los países hispánicos tiene dos sonidos, es necesario pronunciarla así.


----------



## will.espmx

Esta es para los mexicanos, capitalinos:                  Oigo y escucho canciones del Grupo Pandora (de DF) porque me encanta- y he notado una diferenciación en la pronunciación de la V y la B por las integrantes del grupo=> nuevo, verdad, volar,veces,valorar, volver,vida, vivir, saber; no sé si es solamente en la canción porque se suele haber una mala pronuncianción en las musicas o si así es en el habla cotidiana. Hermanos(as) mexicanos(as) ¿qué me dicen?


----------



## flljob

Sí eso es verdad, las Pandora pronuncian mal. Esa diferencia no la hace nadie, sólo los que quieren apantallar a la raza.


----------



## mirx

Willl.Espmx, ya te contesté en el otro hilo y mi respuesta sigue siendo la misma. Muchos artistas, incluídas quizás las Pandora, diferencian la V de la B, pero es sólo en las canciones. Sería poco probable que esos mismos cantores hicieran la diferencia en el discurso normal. 

Busca a "Las Netas Divinas", ahí puedes ver a la misma Isabal Lascurain (vocalista de Pandora) hablando sin el distingo V/B.


----------



## Erreconerre

will.espmx said:


> Esta es para los mexicanos, capitalinos: Oigo y escucho canciones del Grupo Pandora (de DF) porque me encanta- y he notado una diferenciación en la pronunciación de la V y la B por las integrantes del grupo=> nuevo, verdad, volar,veces,valorar, volver,vida, vivir, saber; no sé si es solamente en la canción porque se suele haber una mala pronuncianción en las musicas o si así es en el habla cotidiana. Hermanos(as) mexicanos(as) ¿qué me dicen?


 
Ya tomaste como punto de comparación la pronunciación de las Pandora. Ahora te ruego que nunca tomes la de _la chupitos._


----------



## will.espmx

¡Hola! Sé que esta la cuestión sobre la pareja V/B ha sido (y es) muy discutida, y todos dicen que se pronuncian igual, pero los cantantes no comproban eso, no sé si es mala pronunciación o lo que sea. Principalmente los (as) cantantes mexicanos (as) hacen la diferenciación de pronunciación  al cantar. Por ejemplo, se puede ver esto en el videoclip de la musica "Sin Él" del trio feminino mexicano Pandora *[nota de moderación: no se permiten enlaces a YouTube]*.Pronuncian "vida/vivir/nuevo" como en inglés [portugués,francés]. Y no es solo Pandora sino todos a los que escucho.

Me gustaría preguntarles a ustedes si debo hacer o no diferenciación entre las dos letras y si lo hago, ¿me van a entender?


----------



## XiaoRoel

*No existe tal diferenciación v/b en la pronunciación del español*. No pasa de ser un _vulgarismo_ que, pretendiendo dar una cierta prosapia al idioma, lo que hace es demostrar la _incultura, cursilería y afectación _de quien distingue en la pronunciación estos dos grafemas. ¡Horrible!


----------



## Istriano

Cantantes españoles las pronuncian diferente cuando cantan, como si cantasen en valenciano.  En inglés esto se llama: _spelling pronunciation _(pronunciación influida por la ortografía).


----------



## swift

Buenos días Will:

Parece que este tema te interesa mucho y es que de verdad es apasionante.

Quizás te interese ver estos otros dos hilos:

z/s/c y/ll v/b De este hilo te recomiendo en particular este aporte de Agró.
"v", "b", "w", "ch" y "y" en México

Saludos,


swift


----------



## will.espmx

swift said:


> Buenos días Will:
> 
> Parece que este tema te interesa mucho y es que de verdad es apasionante. Sin embargo, ya hay al menos cuatro hilos en los que se trata el asunto de la diferenciación de los fonemas /v/ y /b/ en español; cuatro hilos de los cuales dos son tuyos:
> 
> La pronunciación de la "v" y de la "b"
> v/b en México (Aquí ya mencionabas a las Pandora )
> 
> z/s/c y/ll v/b De este hilo te recomiendo en particular este aporte de Agró.
> "v", "b", "w", "ch" y "y" en México
> 
> Saludos,
> 
> 
> swift


                                                    ¡Uy! Se me había olvidado de haberlo hecho. Ahora veo que en canciones hay tal diferencia pero no en el habla cotidiana. Ahora, me sale otra curiosidad, si en cuestión de pronunciación V=B, entoncés ¿cómo se pronuncia OBVIO?


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

will.espmx said:


> entonc*e*s ¿cómo se pronuncia OBVIO?



Así (aunque la verdad es que nunca la había escuchado como la pronuncia el colombiano).


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Adelaida Péndelton said:


> Así (aunque la verdad es que nunca la había escuchado como la pronuncia el colombiano).


 

Yo creo que en el enlace de la pronunciación, la mujer española hace una pronunciación forzada.

Yo creo que la mayoría lo pronunciamos como si fuese una doble bilabial.
_Obbio_


----------



## oa2169

Correcto. Los colombianos, en términos generales, la pronunciamos "*obio*".

Besos.


----------



## Namarne

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> Yo creo que la mayoría lo pronunciamos como si fuese una doble bilabial.
> _Obbio_


Yo también, y si no se pronuncian igual en esta palabra, no es por diferenciar la B de la V, sino porque la primera cae a final de sílaba (como en _Jo*b* _u _o*b*tener_) y la segunda a comienzo de sílaba (como en _*b*iología_). 

Saludos.


----------



## Calambur

oa2169 said:


> Los colombianos, en términos generales, la pronunciamos "*obio*".


Los porteños rioplatenses, también.


----------



## Aviador

Calambur said:


> Los porteños rioplatenses, también.


Muy interesante. Repasando mentalmente el acento rioplatense, me parece que eso tiene mucho sentido. En la prosodia rioplatense la _o_ inicial de _obvio_ se alarga, lo que deja poco espacio para la _b_ geminada que pronunciamos en Chile: /'o:βio/ en Argentina; /'ob:io/ en Chile.

Saludos.


----------



## senseialeph

¿En alguna parte se distinguen en su pronunciación "voto" de "boto", "cavo" de "cabo" o "vasta" de "basta"?


----------



## duvija

senseialeph said:


> ¿En alguna parte se distinguen en su pronunciación "voto" de "boto", "cavo" de "cabo" o "vasta" de "basta"?



No, en ningún lado. (Bueno, siempre va a saltar alguien diciendo 'yo sí hago la diferencia entre la b y la v', pero eso es tan válido como decir 'yo sí siempre pronuncio absolutamente todas las 'eses')


----------



## mateus-BR

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Hola a todos!
Soy brasileño y estudié español por tres años. Al hablar español, nosotros brasileños solemos confundirnos con la pronunciación de la letra "V", pues en portugués la pronunciamos labiodental como en inglês. Cuando tenemos clases de español, nos enseñan que en el idioma la "V" y la "B" suenan exactamente iguales y listo, es una regla.
Confieso que cuando oigo a un hispanoablante, percibo que la V suena como B, Vida escucho como Bida. Pero mi duda surgió cuando yo oía algunas músicas de cantantes argentinos o mexicanos, pues, en algunas palabras, se nota claramente que la V es labiodental como en inglés, huyendo a la regla que nos enseñan de que siempre suena como B.
El otro día yo escuchaba la canción "voces adentro de mí" de la banda argentina "Miranda". Para mis oídos de brasileño es muy fácil identificar variaciones de sonoridad, por ende, percibo que el cantante dice: "Voces adentro de mí, constantemente quieren conBencerme", o sea, la primera V suena labiodental fricativa, pero la segunda V de la palavra "convencerme" suena como "B".
En otro distinto caso, no sé si es locura mía, pero les juro por lo que quieran que a veces cuando oigo a algunos mexicanos, me parece que aplican la regla opuesta, pronunciando la B como V ingleza. Por ejemplo, ya escuché cosas como aVrázame (abrázame) o Vesos (besos).
Me gustaría saber de ustedes si en español hay una regla de pronunciación para la V, que siempre suena como B, o en que determinados casos suena como una V inglesa.
Abrazos y saludos a todos!


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes:

Como puedes ver ya teníamos un hilo sobre el tema. Por favor, léelo desde el principio .

Martine (Mod...)


----------



## qrokjae

*Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos*​
Según la RAE, las pronunciaciones de «b» y «v» son mismas cuando sus ubicaciones en palabras están identificadas (por ejemplo: «vivir» y «*bibir» deben pronunciar lo mismo), pero, en muchos dialectos españoles, «b» y «v» pronuncian diferentemente. Quiero saber qué hizo el fenómeno. Y pienso en dos situaciones. La primera es que hay un período histórico que todos los dialectos españoles pronunciaban «b» como «v» , pero la ortografía guardaba estas dos letras ambas. Después, muchas personas notaban «b» y «v» eran palabras diferentes y en lenguas otras se pronunciaban diferentemente, entonces ellos las pronunciaban diferentemente también. La segunda es que algunos dialectos españoles siempre pronuncian «b» y «v» diferentemente. O la verdad no es la primera ni la segunda.


----------



## nand-o

qrokjae said:


> Según la RAE, las pronunciaciones de «b» y «v» son mismas cuando sus ubicaciones en palabras están identificadas (por ejemplo: «vivir» y «*bibir» deben pronunciar lo mismo), pero, en muchos dialectos españoles, «b» y «v» pronuncian diferentemente.


 No, en ninguno.  hay alguna excepción puntual, pero es porque también se habla en la misma zona otra lengua que sí diferencia /b/ y /v/.
La /v/ entiéndela como la v inglesa. (El chino, al menos el mandarín, no distingue entre sordas y sonoras, así que perdona si simplifico la explicación).

El latín que llegó a la Península Ibérica no tenía /v/ sino /u/ y los pueblos que aquí vivían tampoco tenían /v/...hasta aquí todo bien. El problema empieza cuando el latín empieza a cambiar las /u/ en /v/ pero una parte de los habitantes de Hispania tenían problemas con las fricativas /f/ y /v/ que es el mismo par consonante una sorda y la otra sonora. El resultado fue que esas /v/ pasaron a be y parte de esas efes desaparecieron. ¿Cuándo ocurrió esto? Antes de que los españoles fueron a América, por eso en todo el español, no se distinguen. 

Una cosa importante, aunque be y uve, sean dos letras y no se distingan en la pronunciación. Cada una de ellas, tiene dos sonidos. Como tú dices "vivir" y "bibir" se pronuncian igual. Pero esas dos bes o esas dos uves no son iguales /biβir/, la primera /b/ es como en inglés, no como la b en pinyin aunque sí con los labios curvados hacia adentro, y la segunda /β/ los labios no se curvan. Así por ejemplo "Veo caer una bomba sobre un cuervo y una vívora" se leería: /beo caer una bomba soβre un cuerβo y una biβora/     

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transcripción_fonética_del_español_con_el_AFI
http://www.uiowa.edu/~acadtech/phonetics/spanish/spanish.html


----------



## merquiades

Aquí tienes un hilo larguísimo sobre la pronunciación de la uve y la be.  No se distiguen naturalmente en ningún dialecto.  Pasa que ciertos individuos sobre todo los que tienen conocimientos de lenguas extranjeras como el francés, el italiano, el portugués opinan que esta misma distinción debería darse también en español e intentan imitarla porque creen erróneamente que está mal no distinguir estos sonidos.


----------



## Jaime Bien

_Nand-o_, solo una clarificación, yo diría que el inglés sí diferencia "v" de "b": compara, por ejemplo, _vast_ (/vɑːst/) con _basket_ (/ˈbɑːskɪt/).


----------



## chileno

merquiades said:


> Aquí tienes un hilo larguísimo sobre la pronunciación de la uve y la be.  No se distiguen naturalmente en ningún dialecto.  Pasa que ciertos individuos sobre todo los que tienen conocimientos de lenguas extranjeras como el francés, el italiano, el portugués opinan que esta misma distinción debería darse también en español e intentan imitarla porque creen erróneamente que está mal no distinguir estos sonidos.



En mi situación particular como chileno, me tocó una profesora de castellano en séptimo de educación básica que explicó al curso que la V (uve) tenía un sonido que se lograba al colocar los dientes superiores sobre el labio inferior (labio-dental). Los sonidos y las posiciones en las que la lengua, labios, dientes y garganta tenían nombres. No sé si eso se le enseña/enseñaba a todos los niños de Chile o es que esa profesora en particular había estado en otro país etc.

Me he encontrado con otras personas de otros países que les pasó algo parecido cuando iban a la escuela.

Por lo tanto, no creo que sea que la RAE "recomienda" (no es una regla) sino que sugiere que el sonido es igual. Y, no estoy tan convencido de que esté bien o mal pronunciarlas todas iguales.

Una cosa si sé y es que ya que ahora pronuncio la v y la b como en inglés, no significa que "pronuncio" mal el castellano, ni menos que un natural del mundo hispano me va a escuchar hablar e inmediatamente me va a identificar como un anglo parlante. Es imposible, porque nosotros en nuestro estado "natural" no distinguimos la pronunciación de esas letras. Simple.


----------



## nand-o

Jaime Bien said:


> _Nand-o_, solo una clarificación, yo diría que el inglés sí diferencia "v" de "b": compara, por ejemplo, _vast_ (/vɑːst/) con _basket_ (/ˈbɑːskɪt/).


Sí, claro. ¡Qué mal me he debido explicar! Lo que decía es que ni yo, ni  el forero chino que hace la pregunta tenemos el sonido /v/, pero él, en  principio, si habla chino estándar, tampoco tiene sonoras, salvo dos  nasales y las vocales, lo que dificulta explicarle que es una  sonorización 



chileno said:


> En mi situación particular como chileno, me tocó una profesora de castellano en séptimo de educación básica que explicó al curso que la V (uve) tenía un sonido que se lograba al colocar los dientes superiores sobre el labio inferior (labio-dental). Los sonidos y las posiciones en las que la lengua, labios, dientes y garganta tenían nombres.


Sí claro, la fonética clasica enseña que la /v/ tiene un punto de articulación labio-dental y se articula de modo fricativo... 



chileno said:


> No sé si eso se le enseña/enseñaba a todos los niños de Chile o es que esa profesora en particular había estado en otro país etc.
> Me he encontrado con otras personas de otros países que les pasó algo parecido cuando iban a la escuela.


Es habitual que se enseñe, a mí también me lo enseñaron
El problema es que enseñan como se pronuncia la letra uve según la fonética internacional, no explicando que en español no es un labidental fricativa, sino una bilabial oclusiva o oclusiva fricatizada, según su posición. 



Jaime Bien said:


> Por lo tanto, no creo que sea que la RAE "recomienda" (no es una regla) sino que sugiere que el sonido es igual. Y, no estoy tan convencido de que esté bien o mal pronunciarlas todas iguales.
> 
> Una cosa si sé y es que ya que ahora pronuncio la v y la b como en inglés, no significa que "pronuncio" mal el castellano, ni menos que un natural del mundo hispano me va a escuchar hablar e inmediatamente me va a identificar como un anglo parlante. Es imposible, porque nosotros en nuestro estado "natural" no distinguimos la pronunciación de esas letras. Simple.



La RAE no recomienda nada, solo publicó un estudio científico sobre como se pronuncia el español por sus hablantes nativos, según su procedencia geográfica. Puedes pronunciar la uve como gustes; si quieres puedes hacer como los romanos y aspirar las haches en palabras como histeria o himenóptero, para parecer más griego, Pero salvo en zonas de España ni la hache se aspira por parte de la mayoría de los hispanohablantes, ni la uve es labiodental.


----------



## Hakuna Matata

Cuando yo era niño, allá por el Pleistoceno casi, mi maestra nos decía que se pronunciaban diferentes. Yo siempre creí que uno las pronunciaba iguales de puro mal hablado nomás, hasta que me enteré de que no es así (y no hace mucho de eso). 

Ahora puedo pronunciarlas idénticas y se me borró la culpa.


----------



## chileno

Hakuna Matata said:


> Cuando yo era niño, allá por el Pleistoceno casi, mi maestra nos decía que se pronunciaban diferentes. Yo siempre creí que uno las pronunciaba iguales de puro mal hablado nomás, hasta que me enteré de que no es así (y no hace mucho de eso).
> 
> Ahora puedo pronunciarlas idénticas y se me borró la culpa.



Tal cuál!


----------



## nand-o

Hakuna Matata said:


> Cuando yo era niño, allá por el Pleistoceno casi, mi maestra nos decía que se pronunciaban diferentes. Yo siempre creí que uno las pronunciaba iguales de puro mal hablado nomás, hasta que me enteré de que no es así (y no hace mucho de eso).
> 
> Ahora puedo pronunciarlas idénticas y se me borró la culpa.



A mí me tocó el "pollo/poyo" y "yerrro/hierro" como lleista aún tengo pesadillas.  Se basa en la obsesión de que el "español se lee como se escribe" y en una supuesta correspondencia unívoca entre fonema y letra.


----------

